# Key Marine??



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone had any work done at Key Marine on Bauer Road?? My 2002 Merc is running on like 3 cylinders (wont run over 1200rpm and 4 beeps every 2 min)

after my poppet valve diaphragm broke and flodded my cowling. I think something got wet. Also, Do you need a special computer to get the engine hours print out from the motor ECU or does a DBR scan deal work?

I'd guess I'd prefer an authorized Merc dealer....



Rock on



BillD


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

I know Mickey very well, he will treat you right,,,, but you can also bring it to me... I will treat you right aswell...and I am an authorized merc dealer..:usaflag


----------

